# gear case cap missing



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

This is a long shot but...I cant find a part number for this cap that goes on the side of the tractor. Mine is missing, meaning there is a large opening for moisture and crud to enter the gearbox.
Yamaha YS 624T
I'm not a fan of the fanclub site, but should probably have asked there.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I found it. Well I found a post at the other site.
http://yamaha-snowblower-fan-club


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Glad you found the part number.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I guess they never expect you to loose the round or figure 8 one. They don't list them on parts breakdowns and even with the P/N I couldn't find a photo of it on any of the parts sites


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Is it just a simple plastic plug?

If it is you may want to check out your local auto parts shop or hardware.


----------

